# Extention on a stone house



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are thinking of buying a stone village house, with a view to permanantly living in Cyprus. Hopefully, this summer.

Most of the houses have 2 bedrooms that are within our price range. Ideally, we want 3 bedrooms for family that will be visiting. Has anyone recently had a bedroom added on a stone house. We were looking at something very basic, but have no idea at all on the cost, could anyone give me an idea of costs? Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> We are thinking of buying a stone village house, with a view to permanantly living in Cyprus. Hopefully, this summer.
> 
> Most of the houses have 2 bedrooms that are within our price range. Ideally, we want 3 bedrooms for family that will be visiting. Has anyone recently had a bedroom added on a stone house. We were looking at something very basic, but have no idea at all on the cost, could anyone give me an idea of costs? Many thanks


If you are talking about old traditional houses that have been renovated as they will have title deeds you can add a room.
What sort of price range are looking in?


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you are talking about old traditional houses that have been renovated as they will have title deeds you can add a room.
> What sort of price range are looking in?


We have seen a house on the internet near Paphos which has a 450 sq mt plot and is 2 bedroomed it has recently been reduced from 170,000 euro to 115,000 euro so as you can imagine we are very interested! Idealy, we want 3 bedrooms, so really it was a rough idea of how much it would cost to add a basic double bedroom, we would probably do the floor tiles and fitted wardrobes ourselves.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> We have seen a house on the internet near Paphos which has a 450 sq mt plot and is 2 bedroomed it has recently been reduced from 170,000 euro to 115,000 euro so as you can imagine we are very interested! Idealy, we want 3 bedrooms, so really it was a rough idea of how much it would cost to add a basic double bedroom, we would probably do the floor tiles and fitted wardrobes ourselves.


It would probably cost in the region of 15.000Euros+ for a basic room.
I am presuming that this an old house and has ful title deeds.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> We have seen a house on the internet near Paphos which has a 450 sq mt plot and is 2 bedroomed it has recently been reduced from 170,000 euro to 115,000 euro so as you can imagine we are very interested! Idealy, we want 3 bedrooms, so really it was a rough idea of how much it would cost to add a basic double bedroom, we would probably do the floor tiles and fitted wardrobes ourselves.


If you are buying an older house you should be aware that it may not comply with the Earthquake Code. The code did not come into effect until the 1990s (1991???). Cyprus has frequent small earthquakes that sometimes cause damage. 

There is an argument along the lines that older stone properties have withstood the test of time... I am not an architect/builder so I could not comment on the value of that debate!...


----------

